# TWINGE Attack Detect (D-Link WBR-2310) Help?



## Sieg (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey all, 

I have been gettin random packet loss due to "Twinge attacks" showing up in my router's log file :

Feb/23/2008 18:06:16
TWINGE ATTACK Detect Packet Dropped
Feb/23/2008 18:05:33
TWINGE ATTACK Detect Packet Dropped
Feb/23/2008 18:04:51
TWINGE ATTACK Detect Packet Dropped
Feb/23/2008 18:04:08
TWINGE ATTACK Detect Packet Dropped
Feb/23/2008 18:03:26
TWINGE ATTACK Detect Packet Dropped
Feb/23/2008 18:02:43
TWINGE ATTACK Detect Packet Dropped
Feb/23/2008 18:02:01
TWINGE ATTACK Detect Packet Dropped
Feb/23/2008 18:01:18
TWINGE ATTACK Detect Packet Dropped
(As you can see, they are all ~40-43 seconds apart -.- On a 20 ping report to google.com I lost 55% of the packets, but just before I pinged comcast.com and lost 0... )

This is causing slower net speeds, and disconnects from certain games / programs. Any ideas? I already have my WAN ping-back disabled... the router came with it ON as a factory default so it was on for a while if that helps. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks

Sieg


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

See this wikipedia explaination :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twinge_attack

Shouldn't have anything to do with lower net speed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Closing duplicate.


----------

